# لماذا تشبهون إلهكم بالخروف؟



## Messias (27 نوفمبر 2005)

*لماذا تشبهون إلهكم بالخروف؟*





سفر الرؤيا الإصحاح الخامس الفقرة السادسة ما نصه : (( وَنَظَرْتُ فَرَأَيْتُ فِي الْوَسَطِ بَيْنَ الْعَرْشِ وَالْكَائِنَاتِ الْحَيَّةِ الأَرْبَعَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ خروف قائم كَأَنَّهُ مذبوح. وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَسَبْعُ أَعْيُنٍ تُمَثِّلُ أَرْوَاحَ اللهِ السَّبْعَةَ الَّتِي أُرْسِلَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا.)) 

بعد قراءته لهذه الفقرة تساءل أحد الأخوة المسلمين: 

1 - تشبهون أنتم أيها المسيحيون إلهكم بأنه خروف وهذا غير معقول وغير لائق. 

2- علماً بأن يوحنا يقول أن الخروف كأنه مذبوح على سبيل الظن والشك ولم يقل أنه مذبوح . 

3- ما معنى تشبيه إلهكم بخروف ، وإننا إذا فرضنا أنكم تريدون بالخروف الوداعة والرقة والاستسلام فليس ذلك من صفات الألوهية؟ . 

وإذا فرضنا أن الرقة والوداعة هي صفات إلهكم خاصة ، وإذا فرضنا أن ذلك هو ما دعاكم أن تسموه خروفاً ، فما بالكم تزعمون أن للخروف غضباً عظيماً وشكيمة وبطشاً ؟! رؤيا [ 6 : 16 ] " وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ وَالصُّخُورِ: اُسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا وَأَخْفِينَا عَنْ وَجْهِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَعَنْ غَضَبِ الْحَمَلِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ يَوْمُ غَضَبِهِ الْعَظِيمُ. وَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْوُقُوفَ؟". 

4- والعجب ثم إننا إذا رجعنا إلى الأناجيل الأربعة وجدنا المسيح لا يسمي نفسه ( خروفاً ) بل يسمي نفسه ( راعي الخراف) فهو يقول في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح [ 10 : 27 ] : (( خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا اعرفها فتتبعني )) . 

فكيف ساغ لكم بأن تسموا إلهكم خروفاً مع كون الإنسان لا يصح أن يسمى بذلك لأنه أفضل من الخروف وذلك بشهادة المسيح نفسه في إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني عشر الفقرة الثانية عشرة فهو يقول : (( فالإنسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف )) أن هذا الخروف موصوف بأن له سبعة قرون والحمل الوديع لا يكون هذا وصفه؟؟ 

والآن لنناقش تساؤلات صديقنا سوياً:

1 - تشبهون أنتم أيها المسيحيون إلهكم بأنه خروف وهذا غير معقول وغير لائق. 

أولاً: ليس نحن من شبه المسيح بالحمل أو الخروف، فلنقرأ في رؤيا يوحنا التي يقتبس منها المعترض الإصحاح الأول والآية الأولى "إِعْلاَنُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الذي أَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ اللهُ، لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ". 

إذن فهو إعلان الله بيسوع المسيح وليس منا نحن! 

وأول من أطلق هذا اللقب على المسيح كان واحد من أولي العزم بين الأنبياء وهو يوحنا ( يحيى بن زكريا ) فقد قال حين رآه " وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ " ( يوحنا 29:1). 

ثانياً: ما معنى هذا اللقب؟ لكل لقب من ألقاب المسيح معنى يعلن جانب من جوانب عمله الخلاصي، أو علاقته بالله والإنسان، فهذا اللقب الذبيحي يتجه للإعلان عن وظيفة المسيح كحمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. 

الأصل اليوناني لهذه الكلمة هو ΑΡΥΙΣΥ(arnion ) والتي تعني حمل حولي، وهي إشارة واضحة لخرف الفصح الذي جاء ذكره في ( خروج 1:12-5 ) " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ: هَذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ. كَلِّمَا كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ فِي الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ هَذَا الشَّهْرِ يَأْخُذُونَ لَهُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَاةً بِحَسَبِ بُيُوتِ الآبَاءِ. شَاةً لِلْبَيْتِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ صَغِيراً عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُفْواً لِشَاةٍ يَأْخُذُ هُوَ وَجَارُهُ الْقَرِيبُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بِحَسَبِ عَدَدِ النُّفُوسِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أَكْلِهِ تَحْسِبُونَ لِلشَّاةِ. تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَراً ابْنَ سَنَةٍ تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ". 

فالمسيح سُمى بالحمل، لأنه هو الذبيحة التي ارتضاها الله تعالى ليقوم بالتكفير عن الجنس البشري. فقديماً كان يقدم حمل الناس لله، أما في العهد الجديد يقدم " حمل الله " للناس، ومن أجل الناس. 

لقد رآه إشعياء بعين النبوة المفتوحة فقال " ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ " ( إشعياء 7:53 ). 

أما الرسل فعاينوا عمله الكفاري وشهدوا " لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا. إِذاً لِنُعَيِّدْ لَيْسَ بِخَمِيرَةٍ عَتِيقَةٍ وَلاَ بِخَمِيرَةِ الشَّرِّ وَالْخُبْثِ بَلْ بِفَطِيرِ الإِخْلاَصِ وَالْحَقِّ" ( 1 كورنثوس 8:5 )، " عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ " (1بطرس 18:1-20). 

إذاً إعلان الوحي عن المسيح أنه " حمل الله " ليس تحقيراً لشخصه الكريم، إنما تعظيماً لعمله الفدائي من أجل الإنسان. فكما فدا الله قديماً ابن سيدنا إبراهيم بذبح عظيم، هكذا فدانا الآن جميعاً بهذا الذبح الأعظم. فالوضع لم يتغير ونحن دائماً بحاجة إلى حمل من الله ليفدينا من الموت ويُذبح بدلاً عناً. 

2- علماً بأن يوحنا يقول أن الخروف " كأنه مذبوح" على سبيل الظن والشك ولم يقل أنه مذبوح . 

لم يقل ذلك على سبيل الظن أو الشك إنما لأنه قائم من الأموات " وَرَأَيْتُ فَإِذَا فِي وَسَطِ الْعَرْشِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ وَفِي وَسَطِ الشُّيُوخِ حَمَلٌ قَائِمٌ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ " ( رؤيا 6:5 )، ولأن الذبح لم يؤثر فيه " فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ." ( رؤ يا 17:1-18 ). 

3- ما معنى تشبية إلهكم بخروف ، وإننا إذا فرضنا أنكم تريدون بالخروف الوداعة والرقة والاستسلام فليس ذلك من صفات الألوهية؟ 

وإذا فرضنا أن الرقة والوداعة هي صفات إلهكم خاصة ، وإذا فرضنا أن ذلك هو ما دعاكم أن تسموه خروفاً ، فما بالكم تزعمون أن للخروف غضباً عظيماً وشكيمة وبطشاً ؟! رؤيا [ 6 : 16 ] " وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ وَالصُّخُورِ: اُسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا وَأَخْفِينَا عَنْ وَجْهِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَعَنْ غَضَبِ الْحَمَلِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ يَوْمُ غَضَبِهِ الْعَظِيمُ. وَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْوُقُوفَ؟" 

قلنا أنه المقصود من هذا اللقب هو الإعلان عن عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب وهو ما يعلن عن رأفته ومحبته للخطاة، ولكن أيضاً عدله ورفضه للخطية. 

فالآية تتكلم عن يوم مجئ المسيح لدينونة العالمين كما أعلن هو بنفسه " لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ " ( يوحنا 22:5 ). وكما أعترف بذلك نبي الإسلام حين قال: 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏سمع ‏ ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏عن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل فيكم ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏‏ حكما مقسطا فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض المال حتى لا يقبله أحد.

وفي ذاك اليوم يحاول أن يهرب من لا يريد الوقوف أمام الديان العادل بسبب أعماله الشريرة، فهو يوم الغضب العظيم ومن يستطيع الوقوف؟! 

فهل هناك تعارض بين العدل والرحمة؟ 

4- والعجب إننا إذا رجعنا إلى الأناجيل الأربعة وجدنا المسيح لا يسمي نفسه ( خروفاً ) بل يسمي نفسه ( راعي الخراف) فهو يقول في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح [ 10 : 27 ] : (( خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا اعرفها فتتبعني )) . 

قد يكون المسيح لم يقل صراحة أنه حمل الذبيحة لكن أشار إلى أنه سوف يقوم بهذا العمل حين قال: " لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ "( مرقس 45:10). 

وفدية  تعني أنه يبذل حياته من أجل الجميع، وهو بالضبط عمل حمل الذبيحة " عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ " (1بطرس 18:1-20). 

فالمسيح يبذل نفسه فدية، ونحن قد تم فداءنا بحمل بلا عيب، إذاً المسيح هو ذاك الحمل الذي بلا عيب الذي به تم الفداء. 

أما لقب راعي الخراف فهو أحد وظائف الله في العهد القديم " لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أَسْأَلُ عَنْ غَنَمِي وَأَفْتَقِدُهَا. كَمَا يَفْتَقِدُ الرَّاعِي قَطِيعَهُ يَوْمَ يَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِ غَنَمِهِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ, هَكَذَا أَفْتَقِدُ غَنَمِي وَأُخَلِّصُهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَمَاكِنِ الَّتِي تَشَتَّتَتْ إِلَيْهَا فِي يَوْمِ الْغَيْمِ وَالضَّبَابِ" ( حزقيال 34: 11، 12). 

فالمسيح حينما يقول : " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ " ( يوحنا 11:10 ) إنما يشير إلى أنه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( 1تيمثاوس 16:3 ) ومازال يقوم بعمله، قديماً للتأديب والتعليم. أما الآن فللفداء " وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ " ( يوحنا 11:10 ). 

فكيف ساغ لكم بأن تسموا إلهكم خروفاً مع كون الإنسان لا يصح أن يسمى بذلك لأنه أفضل من الخروف وذلك بشهادة المسيح نفسه في إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني عشر الفقرة الثانية عشرة فهو يقول : (( فالإنسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف )) أن هذا الخروف موصوف بأن له سبعة قرون والحمل الوديع لا يكون هذا وصفه؟؟ 

لا شك أن الإنسان أفضل من الخروف وخصوصاً أنه كان يقدم مئات الحملان في الذبائح المتعددة من أجل خطاياه، مما يشير إلى عدم كفاية حمل العهد القديم، ولكننا نجد يوحنا يشير إلى المسيح أنه حمل واحد قادر أن يرفع خطايا الجميع، وذلك بسلطانه الإلهي باعتباره " حمل الله " . فقديما كان كل شخص يقدم عشرات الذبائح خلال سني عمره، أما المسيح فهو الحمل الوحيد الكافي لكل الناس في كل الأزمنة " هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ " ( يوحنا 29:1 ). 

فمن هو أعظم الإنسان الخاطئ، أم حمل " الله " الذي يرفع خطيته؟ 

أما الوصف بأنه حمل ذو سبعة قرون، فهو دلالة على قوته الذاتية الكاملة فيه وهو ما لا يتعارض مع رحمته ومحبته


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تشبهون إلهكم بالخروف؟*

+++ التشبيه بالخروف أو الحمل ، لا يعود على اللاهوت ، بل على الناسوت الذى إتحد به اللاهوت فى شخص السيد المسيح الواحد ، بغير إنقسام وبغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير .
+++ وأما اللاهوت ، فلا شبيه له لنشبهه به .
++++ لذلك ، فصياغة السؤال ، فيها مغالطة ، وفيها تطاول ، وفيها سوء أخلاق ، إذ كان الواجب على السائل أن يستفسر بإسلوب لائق ، فحتى لو كان قد أخطأ فى فهم كلامنا ، فكان من اللائق أن يستفسر بعبارة مؤدبة ، يراعى فيها أن اللاهوت لا يمكن تشبيهه بأى شيئ .
++++ أما تشبيه الناسوت -- المتحد به اللاهوت -- بالخروف أو الحَمَل ، فذلك يعود إلى قيامه بعمل الفداء -- مثلما أوضح الإخوة -- وليس فى ذلك ما يسيئ ، بل فيه توضيح لمقدار محبته لنا ، ولمقدار التضحية التى قام بها لأجلنا ، فقد قدَّم ذاته فداءً عنا .
+++ والمثل يقول : *إن أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته ، وإن أنت أكرمت اللئيم تمرَّد *.
++++++ فإنه قد ضحى بنفسه من أجلنا ، وجعل نفسه كالخروف الأضحية ، فماذا نرد له ، وبماذا نكافئه عن محبته وبذله لنفسه من أجلنا ؟ هل نحتقر تضحيته ونستهزئ بها ، مثلما يفعل اللئام !!!!!!!!!


----------

